# Thomas Aquinas on self-serving rulers and tyranny



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 5, 2022)

... Fourth, it is necessary that a king have equity, because otherwise he would be a tyrant: for the tyrant turns everything within the kingdom to his own use, but a king orders his kingdom to the common good. Thus Proverbs says: _a just king sets up the land; a covetous man destroys it_ (Prov 29:4). But he [Christ] came not seeking his own use, but yours, because _the Son of Man did not come to be ministered to, but to minister_ (Matt 20:28). And who comes to minister? Surely the one who comes _to give his soul for the redemption of many_ (Matt 20:28), and so that he might lead the redeemed to eternal glory, to which may he lead us, etc.

For more, see Thomas Aquinas on self-serving rulers and tyranny.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

